# Oman eVisa for dependents



## skakkodi (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi, Oman has stopped issuing on arrival tourist visas at the border. Now we are required to get an eVISA online and get approval evisa.rop.gov.om. The site isnt user friendly no FAQ or help. eVISA is given for those who are from the list of professions specified on the site. But, I am not able to find how to apply for family. They are UAE residents. Does anyone know who to it?

cheers.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I didn't think UAE residents needed to do an e-Visa - just tourists doing border runs.

But maybe I am missing something.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> I didn't think UAE residents needed to do an e-Visa - just tourists doing border runs.
> 
> But maybe I am missing something.


Which is what I have heard too - GCC residents can still get the 50 Dhs visa at the border.


----------



## skakkodi (Mar 25, 2018)

*eVISA for Oman tourists*

Hi! Thank you for your response.
Its was in the few newspapers that On arrival visa at the airport and borders would be stopped from 21st March. I had been to oman consulate in dubai to check if I could get visa which used to be issued earlier. I was told from now on to apply tourist visa online and he gave me the link. I was able to apply for my eVisa online and got approval. But, I couldnt find a way to apply for my family.

oman-to-introduce-new-visa-rules-from-march-21-1.706646


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

AFAIK, with new Muscat airport there won't be an option for GCC residents to buy visit visa for 5 OMR. Don't know about Hatta or other border crossings. I just don't see where they would sell it at new airport (was there this week), so looks like you need to do eVisa regardless.


> Starting 21 March 2018, foreign nationals applying for all visitor visas for tourism, including visas-on-arrival, will have to apply through the Royal Oman Police electronic portal prior to travel to Oman. Previously, foreign nationals could obtain a visa-on-arrival directly at the port of entry.


As for the process, it's simple:
1. Register your username at https://evisa.rop.gov.om/
2. Apply for unsponsored visa as GCC resident, select visa type: 29A GCC Resident Visa - Visit to Oman for a person who resides in the GCC and is on the list of approved professions.
3. Once you fill in the forms and GET your visa, go back to same site and apply for your depedents' visas by applying for 29B GCC Resident Visa - Visit to Oman for a person who resides in the GCC and is accompanied by another GCC resident who is on the list of approved professions. As part of this process you will need to fill in your visa number and also attach visa that you got already.
4. Wait for visa approval, and print them out once you get them.

I've done it before and it's fairly simple. Just make sure you have all the documents in APPROPRIATE format. There are many hints and helps on the site where you apply, you just have to find them.
Also, don't forget that you need to fly in from GCC country to Oman if you're arriving on GCC visit visa. Otherwise you'll have to go back, or go to another country.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Byja said:


> AFAIK, with new Muscat airport there won't be an option for GCC residents to buy visit visa for 5 OMR. Don't know about Hatta or other border crossings. I just don't see where they would sell it at new airport (was there this week), so looks like you need to do eVisa regardless.
> 
> 
> As for the process, it's simple:
> ...


Thanks! Just saw that 29A is 5 OMR which is great. How long does the visa take?


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Thanks! Just saw that 29A is 5 OMR which is great. How long does the visa take?


Last time I did it it took couple of hours if all your docs are fine. Even on Thursday afternoon they've responded well after working hours.


----------



## skakkodi (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks a lot Byja. i really appreciate your help.
29A, 29B for GCC residents works beautifully. I got visas approved within a couple of hours.

cheers.
SK


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

It's not only Oman, other GCC countries are too stopped providing on arrival visa saying the convenient way is to get an evisa online. Although it's been a year or more i didn't visited any GCC country but i used to get a visa on arrival which is more convenient for me but i haven't tried this eVisa, it maybe more convenient or easy to go. I will try soon.


----------



## Winks13 (Oct 8, 2012)

Note that if you're from New Zealand, South Korea, or Brunei you should apply for a 26C (New Zealand) or 26D (South Korea/Brunei) visa as it's free for those nationalities.


----------

